
Ask HN: Why does Apple need my contact list to take dictation - alt3red
When trying to enable the dictation feature on macOS, the popup is telling me that: &quot;To help your Mac recognize what you&#x27;re saying, other information is sent as well, such as the names of your contacts.&quot;
======
yami
I guess it uses your contact information to get the names out of your voice.
e.g: "Send a message to Lemony Snicket" would be easier to understand when the
voice processor knows there is someone called "Lemony Snicket" in your
contacts.

